# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Makerbot Flexible Filament for Replicator 2 For Sale

## ShellyNicholas

Hi Everyone,

I have some brand new Makerbot Flexible Filament for the Replicator 2.  I used it once, so it has a lot of life left.  

Check out the site for specs - https://store.makerbot.com/filament/flexible-filament/

Reasonable offers accepted.  Please email me at shelly.nicholas@gmail.com

Thanks for looking!

Shelly

----------


## curious aardvark

> I have some brand new Makerbot Flexible Filament for the Replicator 2.  I used it once, so it has a lot of life left.


That doesn't actually give any information on how much is used. Your one print could have been a big model, in which case it might not have much life left.

----------


## ShellyNicholas

Good point.  I printed a 2" x .5" x .5" hollow horseshoe.  Didn't use much filament. 

Let me know if you have any other questions.

----------


## curious aardvark

bloody hell makerbot want $130 a roll ! 

That's mental, even ninjaflex is cheapr than that.

----------

